# Met with ENT today to discussion my options



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

Had my follow up from the biopsy. Biopsy showed benign, but Dr still wants me to have surgery. Right now the Nodule is 4.4 in length growing down, dr said it ends right around the top of my sternum. He said he strongly recommends surgery and removal of the nodule and right node. He said if I leave it in it will likely be 2x's as long and he would have to break my sternum to remove it for 10 years. Because of my age (32) there is a lot of time for it grow vs if I was 90 years old he would likely not remove it if it wasn't bothering me. He also said it is pushing on my trachea and putting pressure on a nerve but not the artery which he said was good. He said there is a 5% of having vocal chord issues afterwards. He said he does 2 thyroid surgeries usually per week and that it will be done in the outpatient facility and he might have me stay overnight but maybe not. I haven't set the date yet because I need to get my ducks in the row with finances and lining up the babysitters etc, and my fiance's vacation time starts end of may. He said I could leave it in there but I would have to come back in in 6 months to check on it.

I think that is everything.

oh one odd thing, he had me swallow and then swallow again and I couldn't right away, he asked if I had trouble swallowing and I said not usually but i found it odd. I think I do feel the nodule in there but I just didn't think anything of it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

His advice to remove it is good. Get it the heck outta there! You don't want to risk things getting more complicated to remove over time. It won't get any easier than it is right now...it will only keep growing and get more complicated. You'll be glad when you have this behind you. Really.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I believe you would be wise to follow the doctor's advice; truly!!

Let us know what you decide. Substernal is not a good thing if it is left to continue growing.

Sending hugs and wisdom your way!


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

so i got approved for state insurance, my current dr doesn't take it so i just made an appointment with a new dr for a consult. I had to search high and low for one that will take my private insurance and the secondary state insurance. I am so glad because my individual plan is horrible, i was looking at a 6000$ deductible for this surgery! My consult is may 26th, and the new dr looks to be very good so I am happy about that. Surgery will likely be in July I am guessing now.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I suggest you find a surgeon who is experienced at endocrine surgeries ( Thyroid) and does at least 4 a week. The office staff should be able to answer the question regarding how many thyroid surgeries they perform weekly to help screen out inexperienced surgeons.

Are you seeing a general surgeon or an ENT?


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

i asked the receptionist if the new ENT did at least 2 surgeries per week and she said yes often more. The dr I am seeing appears to be very good, she specializes in head and neck cancer but also does thyroid surgeries. The receptionist also said the new ENT is really good about not leaving large scars as well.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

dolphin32 said:


> i asked the receptionist if the new ENT did at least 2 surgeries per week and she said yes often more. The dr I am seeing appears to be very good, she specializes in head and neck cancer but also does thyroid surgeries. The receptionist also said the new ENT is really good about not leaving large scars as well.


YEA!! Sounds like you found an even better surgeon than the 1st one


----------

